

The Other Kind of Speed: What YCSB Doesn't Measure - thumbtacktech
http://blog.thumbtack.net/the-other-kind-of-speed-what-ycsb-doesnt-measure/

======
mat_keep
A heavily neutered version of the original post is now back on line:
[http://blog.thumbtack.net/another-kind-of-speed-mongodb-
and-...](http://blog.thumbtack.net/another-kind-of-speed-mongodb-and-time-to-
market/)

To see the diffs:
[https://gist.githubusercontent.com/stennie/2a2722fc70c77fb2b...](https://gist.githubusercontent.com/stennie/2a2722fc70c77fb2bc5e/raw/95387fc19c6e991164620b703159208448cdc86d/gistfile1.diff)

------
carnow
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:U_pU17L...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:U_pU17LkaZ0J:blog.thumbtack.net/the-
other-kind-of-speed-what-ycsb-doesnt-measure/+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=uk)

~~~
francesca
Funny, why was this removed?

